# MERCEDES TRANSMISSIONS FOR DODGE TRUCKS?



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

{the following article is from
http://www.car-truck.com/chryed/buzz/b022200.htm }
begin quote
----------------
MERCEDES TRANSMISSIONS FOR DODGE TRUCKS?

Last week, in a Buzz Watch exclusive, I told you about some interesting
engine's and transmissions that show up on a chart of DC order codes
recently sent to Chrysler Dodge and Jeep® dealers.

Two codes peaked my attention, W5A580 and W5A800. Both are listed as five
speed automatic transmissions, the first is listed with the HO version of
the 4.7. Since this engine will be used in the next generation Ram, I assume
the transmission will as well. Since neither code sounded like a Mopar
transmission, I assumed that these boxes are to be sourced from Mercedes
Benz.

My Buzz Researcher General, Neil, tracked down the answer on the W5A580. It
is in-fact a Mercedes transmission that appears to be used primarily in high
hp/torque passenger car applications. It makes sense that it could show up
in 4.7 liter equipped Ram's. No word on the W5A800, besides the fact that it
to is a MB trans. I'm still tracking down the details, if any of you have a
list of MB transmission codes, please send it in.

In a strange side note, the MB W5A580 has also been used for a few years by
Jaguar (a deal that must have been forged before Ford's purchase of the
British car maker). It's used exclusively in the supercharged Jaguar XJR.
The cars 4 liter V8 puts out 370 hp 387lb ft of torque.

Look for more information on these two transmissions in the coming days.
-------------------
end quote

----------
"...half my brain tied behind my back, just to make it fair." R.L.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

From what I have read Dodge will install the t-1000 behind the cummins engine in 2002.
Chevy will have the same tranny behind the new duramax diesel in 2001.

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I heard same,Dino.Dodge will use 1000 series allison.I think the threat of GM's new pickup raising the standards for new trucks has got Ford and Dodge scrambling to finally fix there weak trannys and address other faults.It's about time.The allison still isnt up to the power of the 5.9ISB,though it is an improvement.The motorhome version would be ideal with 275/660ft-lbs,but this trans has a 545ft-lb max capacity,so I guess they will turn it down-again.Then again the 47RE has a 420 ft-lb limit in a diesel and they will hold 800+rear wheel ft-lbs when driven with common sense,so this allison is probably more overengineered than the Mopar unit.It will probably hold DR performances 650hp/1400ft-lb 5.9 Cummins with a little work.

----------
John D


----------

